# Interesting mutation out of my CRS Shrimp



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

What do you think?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

If you have any Mischlings in that bunch then you've got yourself a wine red! It certainly looks like a wine red to me....congrats!!!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Very pretty shrimpie.. wish I could afford some wine reds. They are very attractive.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Definitely a WR extreme, very pretty. If you remember the parents, separate out this shrimp (when it grows to adult) and parent, you should get more TB babies. Or just find another Taiwan bee of opposite sex and breed them.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks guys I think it is a male and it should be mature at this point. Just got to find me a mature female of some sort 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

eatmysox said:


> Thanks guys I think it is a male and it should be mature at this point. Just got to find me a mature female of some sort
> 
> Sent by little green men....


your substrate looks like flourite. btw what is your ph?


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

My substrate is flourite. My PH is about 6.6. I use straight RO water and use bright well remineralize 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

very lucky!


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I got another picture tonight when they were eating. Can anyone tell me if it is a boy or girl, I am pretty sure it is a boy but I am terrible at sexing shrimp.










Also I suppose I am looking for something to breed it with if anyone has anything they want to part with.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

looks like a female from the side...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I believe that's a female too. I have a male red wine panda dragon for sale. pm me.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yup, it's a beautiful F0 redwin mutation. They come from Taiwan Bees. Hard to maintain though. I've had a few nice ones, too. But unfortunately, they died before I was able to continue their next line.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

